
OpenScore: Liberating Sheet Music - robertDouglass
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/openscore/openscore-join-the-sheet-music-revolution
======
robertDouglass
OpenScore, a new initiative by the popular open source music notation software
vendor MuseScore, has launched a Kickstarter campaign to create machine
readable editions of iconic classical works in the public domain. Kickstarter
backers will be able to influence which pieces get transcribed first. They
have partnered with IMSLP, the largest repository of public domain musical
scans, with the intention of creating a sustainable and scalable workflow for
creating a semantically complete music notation library. These scores have
many advantages over the PDF scans that are currently available. They support
machine playback, so a viewer can actually hear the music; they are
convertible into other meaningful music formats, such as MIDI, MusicXML, and
Braille notation (for blind musicians); they can be edited, arranged,
corrected, and improved. The project takes inspiration from text and image
based projects such as Wikipedia, and will utilize Creative Commons licensing.
MuseScore has previously been involved with public domain music projects such
as the Open Goldberg Variations.

------
em3rgent0rdr
I'm a big fan of MuseScore. This initiative will bring quality reable scores
for free to anyone.

